# Help with BLD corner Commutators



## McWizzle94 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey everyone, I'm trying to learn corner commutators for BLD. So far, I know how to do most 3-cycles. The things I'm having trouble with are having to do pairs of 2 cycles and misoriented corners at the end. Could somebody please help me with this? Thanks


----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 25, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rmaj6NXvX1c


----------



## McWizzle94 (Aug 25, 2008)

jtjogobonito said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rmaj6NXvX1c



i saw that already but it didn't explain everything that i needed


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 25, 2008)

There's plenty of literature out there:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=169
intro to commutators in general

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=697
intro to commutators for big cubes

If you understand commutators in general, and maybe see some examples for other piece types, then corners should make more sense.

Hope this helps,
Chris


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Aug 25, 2008)

I usually just break into new cycle when l have 2 2-cycles.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 25, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> There's plenty of literature out there:
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=169
> intro to commutators in general
> ...


Chris, thanks for the link, 4x4 center commutators are fun 
I'm still a beginner but what ever.
Hopefully by Virginia I can do the 4x4 BLD


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 25, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Chris, thanks for the link, 4x4 center commutators are fun
> I'm still a beginner but what ever.
> Hopefully by Virginia I can do the 4x4 BLD




Oh yeah? Why the sudden interest in 4x4 BLD? Who taught you those commutators?


----------



## McWizzle94 (Aug 25, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > There's plenty of literature out there:
> ...



i had an interest in 4x4 BLD, but it didn't work too well xD. you can probably do a lot better.

anyway, thank you all for your help, but could anyone give a few examples solving the corners with commutators please? you don't need to add in edges though. thanks


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Aug 27, 2008)

Scramble: B' F2 R B2 F2 R' F D' B L2 R B' F' U' L2 R2 B' R2 U2 F' D F B2 U L2

I start from UFL, so the corners are: UFL->FLD->FRD->LBU->UFR->BUR->DRB->DLB

UFL->FLD->FRD: U' R U L' U' R' U L

UFL->LBU->UFR: y' R'2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' y (set up with y' R2, cancellation in the end)

UFL->BUR->DRB: x' U L' U' R' U L U' R x

Then there's parity left.



Another scramble: D B2 L2 U' F' U R2 U' R D L2 D' U B2 F' D B2 F R2 L2 U F2 R' L F

UFL->UBL(break into new cycle)->URB->DLF->BLD->FUR->FRD->BRD->BUR

UFL->UBL->URB: (A-perm: x L2 D2 L' U' L D2 L' U L' x')

UFL->DLF->BLD: you can do D to make it an A-perm on the F-face, which is IMO the fastest solution for this case. But this is a shorter solution: D' L2 D' R' D L2 D' R D2 (D' is set up, and there is a cancellation in the end)

UFL->FUR->FRD: Again you can set it into A-perm (with R). Shorter solution: R' F2 R' B' R F2 R' B R2 (set up with R, cancellation in the end)

UFL->BRD->BUR: x' R D2 R' U' R D2 R' U x, or again you could set up into A-perm, with R'.

I hope this helps.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Aug 27, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Scramble: B' F2 R B2 F2 R' F D' B L2 R B' F' U' L2 R2 B' R2 U2 F' D F B2 U L2
> 
> I start from UFL, so the corners are: UFL->FLD->FRD->LBU->UFR->BUR->DRB->DLB
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for your help!!!!! I really appreciate it!


----------

